# baby dose needs repair



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

I have has this coffee machine for a while, bought off ebay working all fine but the flow started coming through VERY slow. I have taken off the casing and had a look put it back together again and now the lights dont even come on I have the connected the ribbon to the control pannel). It still heats up when you plug it in but the control panel isn't working. Could anyone give me any advise how to fix it or know where I can send it for repair off warranty?

thanks dave


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Dave

Where abouts in the country are you?

There are a number of machine repairers I can recommended. All have links to courioers but if you are close enough to deliver/collect then this will be cheaper.


----------



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

I am in the south, worthing, east sussex.

that would be great thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, it sounds like you have a blocked solenoid as well as a faulty cpu. mark


----------



## davey (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought a gaggia classic off ebay, so I have the faulty baby dose left as spare.

Please message me if you are interested in buying it off me or parts of it. thanks


----------

